# Escape NY 2016



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just signed on, supposed to be a terrific ride. Anyone have any insights from previous experience?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Just signed on, supposed to be a terrific ride. Anyone have any insights from previous experience?


This is a ride? I thought it was a movie starring Kurt Russell


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Probably one of the better rides of its kind in the area, in comparison, for example, to the NY Century, etc. The roads are open to traffic for both, but there seems to be fewer lights/stops on the former. There is a memorable climb a few miles from the finish (Churchill/Walnut), which I didn't anticipate the first time around, so be prepared.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just do my normal ride that day. The roads are more than familiar to me. Last year I passed a handful of riders who got separated from their groups and became lost. Price of Escape NY is now higher than what it was in 2015. 

If you're not too familiar with Rockland County it can be a good introduction but be prepared to be self sufficient.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

apapage said:


> Probably one of the better rides of its kind in the area, in comparison, for example, to the NY Century, etc. The roads are open to traffic for both, but there seems to be fewer lights/stops on the former. There is a memorable climb a few miles from the finish (Churchill/Walnut), which I didn't anticipate the first time around, so be prepared.





Trek_5200 said:


> I just do my normal ride that day. The roads are more than familiar to me. Last year I passed a handful of riders who got separated from their groups and became lost. Price of Escape NY is now higher than what it was in 2015.
> 
> If you're not too familiar with Rockland County it can be a good introduction but be prepared to be self sufficient.


I am definitely new to Rockland County, that is the reason I picked the ride in fact. But hearing there are issues with getting lost is a bit concerning. I mean, as long as I have a GPS file to load up I think I'll be fine, but still.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> I am definitely new to Rockland County, that is the reason I picked the ride in fact. But hearing there are issues with getting lost is a bit concerning. I mean, as long as I have a GPS file to load up I think I'll be fine, but still.


Use a GPS and bring a copy of the route. You should be fine.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

The streets were marked for the ride, several supported rest stops and just follow the crowd if you dont want to read maps. it was not as hilly as I thought it was to be in the past.

LOL the movie with Kurt Russell.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Have volunteered as a marshal a few times; always a lot of fun. Breakfast at the start, well planned routes(road markers + cue sheets), well stocked rest stop(lots of them), ice cream + sandwich + drinks + etc.(depends on which sponsors) at the end.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROYHoXiJNOM&index=16&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a go for tomorrow, hoping I am up to the challenge. I don't think I've lost too much in the way of fitness considering the accident, but I suppose doing the 50 miles will be a good test without blowing me up.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> The streets were marked for the ride, several supported rest stops and just follow the crowd if you dont want to read maps. it was not as hilly as I thought it was to be in the past.
> 
> LOL the movie with Kurt Russell.


or join the nycc and select a ride that interests you. no reason to wait a year to discover rockland county.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So that was the first time I got over the GW; that is not a fun experience, even relatively early in the morning. Still, the appeal of riding around North of the city is definitely strong, so I will be venturing back next season. Ride went off without a hitch, did the 50 (plus another ~25 commuting back and forth).


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> So that was the first time I got over the GW; that is not a fun experience, even relatively early in the morning. Still, the appeal of riding around North of the city is definitely strong, so I will be venturing back next season. Ride went off without a hitch, did the 50 (plus another ~25 commuting back and forth).



why on earth would you wait a whole season (year?) to repeat the experience. Many of us cross the G.W. and ride there once, twice or three times a week during the Spring , Summer and Fall. Even in the winter you can see us on 9w and henry hudson drive if not further north.

Nice looking bike. I see it has disc so no excuse for rainy or snowy days either.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> why on earth would you wait a whole season (year?) to repeat the experience. Many of us cross the G.W. and ride there once, twice or three times a week during the Spring , Summer and Fall. Even in the winter you can see us on 9w and henry hudson drive if not further north.
> 
> Nice looking bike. I see it has disc so no excuse for rainy or snowy days either.


Lol, true enough about the discs. Thanks.

I don't know, I may give it a go during the fall, have to see. Problem is I'm on SI, so it's either an annoying drive into the city or a ferry ride and 15 mile preamble before I even get to the GW. So much easier to just tool around here. I am trying to increase my comfort zone, which is why I am doing more of these rides (remember, I'm still a noob, only been riding 4 years), so baby steps.  Like I said, I really enjoyed riding around up there. I definitely want to do the run to Nyack, as well as take a stab at Bear.

I want to make the trip to Prospect Park as well and do some loops in there, see how I like it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> Lol, true enough about the discs. Thanks.
> 
> I don't know, I may give it a go during the fall, have to see. Problem is I'm on SI, so it's either an annoying drive into the city or a ferry ride and 15 mile preamble before I even get to the GW. So much easier to just tool around here. I am trying to increase my comfort zone, which is why I am doing more of these rides (remember, I'm still a noob, only been riding 4 years), so baby steps.  Like I said, I really enjoyed riding around up there. I definitely want to do the run to Nyack, as well as take a stab at Bear.
> 
> I want to make the trip to Prospect Park as well and do some loops in there, see how I like it.


if you enjoyed eny consider gfny. some of the roads are the same, many are not and what you'll encounter is even nicer such as henry hudson drive, bear mountain, etc. requires some training though. gfny has more elevation. maybe 40% more than you did today.


----------

